# Trim Help!



## woodensocks (Oct 2, 2010)

What is this type of trim called and where can one get it? I have been looking around all over the internet and found a site with similar trim two weeks ago but forgot to save it     I can't find that site anymore so I have come here asking for help and hopefully someone can help me. 

They look like base moulding with the bottom sawed off to me BUT I'm not 100% sure. :no: They are 1/8th thick and 7/8th wide.




























Any info would be appreciated! Sorry for the crappy pictures... I hardly ever used my 7 year old camera. :icon_cool:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That piece looks like sanitary casing or clam shell casing if it were larger. But at that size you may look at "doorstop".


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

From what's circled, and your description, it looks like screen moulding, or could be called shelf edge.












 





.
.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> From what's circled, and your description, it looks like screen moulding, or could be called shelf edge.
> 
> ...


I second this.


----------



## woodensocks (Oct 2, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> From what's circled, and your description, it looks like screen moulding, or could be called shelf edge.
> 
> ...


Ty for the welcome! and ty and everyone else for the replies. :thumbsup:


----------

